# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر 09 مايو 2013 (أخبار و أعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر 09 مايو 2013 (أخبار و أعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس الاهلي شندي: لن يعود زكري للاشراف على الفريق ما لم يمثل امام لجنة التحقيق
 ينتظر أن يمثل يوم غدٍ الخميس المدير الفني الجزائري لفريق الأهلي شندي زكرى نور الدين أمام لجنة التحقيق التي شكلها مجلس إدارة نادي الأهلي السوداني للتحقيق معه لرفضه قرار المجلس بتكليف السوداني الفاتح النقر للإشراف على الفريق في مباراة الاسماعيلي المصري.
 وكان مجلس إدارة نادي الأهلي شندي قد اصدر قرارا بإيقاف نشاط مدرب الفريق زكري نور الدين الخميس الماضي أبان تواجد الفريق بالقاهرة لأداء مباراة الإياب أمام الاسماعيلي المصري في البطولة الكونفدرالية، لحين مثوله أمام لجنة التحقيق لرفضه قرار المجلس بتكليف المدرب الفاتح النقر بالإشراف علي مباراة الاسماعيلي المصري الجمعة الماضية في إياب الكونفدرالية بسبب إيقافه من قبل الكاف لأربع مباريات افريقية.
 وأكد رئيس نادي الأهلي شندي العميد حسن العقيد لموقع كورة اليوم الأربعاء بان مجلس إدارة ناديه اخطر المدرب الجزائري بن زكرى رسمياً بقرار تجميد نشاطه لحين مثوله أمام لجنة التحقيق غداً، وأضاف أنهم لم يتلقوا ما يفيد باعتذاره آو رفضه المثول أمام اللجنة كما جاء في بعض وسائل الإعلام او حتى فسخه العقد مع النادي. 
 وقال حسن العقيد أن اللجنة سترفع تقريها في حاله مثول بن زكرى او عدم مثوله لمجلس إدارة النادي لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية التي ستحفظ للنادي حقوقه وللمدرب أيضا.
 وأشار حسن العقيد بان المدرب السوداني الفاتح النقر هو الذي سيشرف على مباراة الفريق غدا أمام الأهلي مدني في الجولة الحادية عشرة للدوري الممتاز والتي اعتبرها رئيس النادي بالمهمة للغاية للاعبين لتجاوز إحباط الخروج من دور ال16 لبطولة كأس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم على يد الاسماعيلي المصري بركلات الترجيح.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يحطم متاريس النيل بثلاثية في الدوري السوداني 




 حطم فريق النيل متاريس النيل ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بثلاثة أهداف دون رد, وذلك في مباراة الفريقين بالأسبوع ال11 للدوري الممتاز السوداني والتي شهدها إستاد المريخ بمدنية أم درمان, وهي النتيجة التي قفزت بالمريخ إلى 23 نقطة محتلا الصدارة مؤقتا مراقبا لمباراة الغد في قمة الأسبوع اوالتي تجمع بين الخرطوم الوطني وضيفه الهلال بإستاد الخرطوم.

 وفي المباراة التي شهدت عودة جمهور المريخ لمساندة الفريق بعد مقاطعة دامت حوالي الشهر والذي فيما يبدو إسابشر خيرا بلجنة التسيير الجديدة بقيادة الرئيس الشهير جمال الوالي, كافح المريخ طوال الشوط الأول لإختراف دفاع النيل المتكتل بكثافة داخل منطقة الجزاء, كما عانى المريخ والذي إسترد خدمات صانع ألعابه هيثم مصطفى من إضطراب تكتيكي, ولكن البديل أحمد الباشا نجح من أول لمسة في التسبب بالهدف الأول للفريق الأحمر في الدقيقة 44 من قدم قائد الفريق سعيد مصطفى.

 وتبدل حال المريخ تماما في الشوط الثاني فظهر قويا دفاعا وهجوما ومتماسكا في خطوطه بقيادة باسكال في الدفاع وهيثم مصطفى وأحمد الباشا وسعيد وأمير كمال والطاهر الحاج في الوسط,, والبورندي سليماني وكليتشي في خط الهجوم فاحرز الفريق الهدف الثاني من قدم اللاعب أحمد الباشا في الدقيقة 50 من صناعة متقنة للطاهر الحاج, وختم المتألق سليماني النهم الهجومي للمريخ بإحراز الهدف الثالث من ضربة ثابتة فلي الدقيقة 68.

 النتيجة جعلت النيل ينحسر في موقعه المتأخر في الترتيب برصيد نقاطه السبع.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكوكي : عودة الوالي سبب انتصارنا على النيل

نسب التونسي محمد بن عثمان الكوكي المدير الفني لفريق المريخ الفوز الذي حققه على النيل الحصاحيصا مساء الاربعاء بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة لعودة رجل الاعمال جمال الوالي على راس لجنة التسيير لنادي المريخ بعد ان استقال من المجلس المنتخب قبل ان يعود الاسبوع الماضي بقرار وزاري.

 واشار الكوكي في تصريحاته للصحفيين في حضور مندوب (الكوتش) عقب المباراة الى ان عودة جمال الوالي منحت اللاعبين دافعا معنويا بنيلهم للمستحقات المالية التي حلت جميع مشاكلهم ما اعاد المريخ الى مكانته الطبيعية في اشارة من المدرب الى عهد (التقشف) الذي عاشه المريخ قبل عودة رجل الاعمال بالقرار الوزاري.

 واوضح مدرب الاهلي شندي السابق – ان فريقه قدم مباراة مميزة وحصل على الاداء والنقاط فيما ابدي استغرابه من الاداء البطي لخصمهم فريق النيل في المباراة على الرغم من امتلاك الفريق لعدد مميز من اللاعبين.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الأحمر فى الصدارة

 حقق المريخ انتصاره السابع فى ممتاز هذا العام مساء اليوم على تماسيح الحصاحيصا بثلاث اهداف دون مقابل فى المباراة التى شهدها استاد المريخ ونجح المريخ فى الارتفاع بنقاطه الى ٢٣ نقطة فى صدارة فرق الدورى الممتاز ونجح السعودى والباشا وسليمانى فى إحراز اهداف المباراة الثلاثة على مدار الشوطين وتألق برنس المريخ بشكل لافت وشكل ثنائية مع احمد الباشا بعد دخوله بديلا لراجى عبد العاطى
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاكسبريس والفرسان حبايب بعطبرة



 تقاسما الإكسبريس عطبرة والأهلى الخرطوم نقاط مباراتهم التى جرت اليوم الاربعاء بإستاد عطبرة بعد نهاية المباراة بالتعادل السلبى ولم يستطع أدى من الفريقان تسجيل هدف فى مرمى الاخر واعتمدا على اللعب فى وسط ملعبهم ورفع الاكسبريس نقاطه الى ١١ نقطة بينما وصل الفرسان الى ١٤ نقطة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الرومان تغتال الفهود بهدف  

 رفع الرومان رصيدهم الى ١٥ نقطة مساء اليوم الأربعاء بالانتصار الذى حققوه على فهود الشمال الأمل عطبرة بهدف وحيد سجله نجمه مفضل وسيطر الرومان على مجريات اللقاء وتناقل لاعبوه الكرة بشكل جيد بفضل ترابط خطوطه بهذه النتيجة ظل الأمل عطبرة فى نقاطه ال ١٣
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهادي ادم: النيل تكتيكيا افضل من الاحمر طوال الشوط الاول
 راجي وسليماني كانا خصما على المريخ

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم قال المدرب الهادي ادم ان النيل كان تكتيكيا افضل من المريخ طوال زمن الشوط الاول وقال ان الهدف الذي احرزه المريخ جاء نتيجة ضغط متواصل واضاف( المريخ دائما يفشل في فك طلاسم الاندية التي تلعب بطريقة دفاعية ) واصل الهادي ادم حديثع بين شوطي المباراة بقوله ان وجود راجي وسليماني كان خصما على المريخ ولم يشكل خطرا على النيل ولا اضافة للمريخ لان كلتشي كان وحيدا وفشل في التسلل من دفاع النيل المتكتل وقال ان اللاعب امير كمال كان عليه ان يزيد من هجوم المريخ وقال ان الطاهر الحاج لم يشكل خطورة على المرمي النيلابي وكذلك الزومة ولا ادري سبب تراجعهما الى الوسط وعدم الاندفاع هجوما.  
 وارجع المدرب الهادي ادم ما حدث للخلل الفني للمدرب التونسي الكوكي وقال ان بلعيكوس ادخل المريخ في تجربة مريرة بعكس المريخ ان مدربه لم يتعامل مع المباراة باحترام
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الكوكي: المستوى سيكون افضل في المباريات المقبلة
 اشاد بسليماني وهيثم وباسكال

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم خلال حديثه للاعلاميين عقب المباراة اشاد المدرب التونسي بالثلاثي باسكال وسليماني وهيثم مصطفي وقال انهم لعبوا بانضباطي وظيفي بجانب اسهامهم في الفوز الذي حققه المريخ مساء اليوم امام النيل وقال ان فريقه واجه خصما عنيدا لكنه استطاع ان يحول الكفه لصالحه بفضل الجهد الذي بذله اللاعبين في الشوط الثاني وقال انهم يعدون بتقديم ارفع المستويات في المباريات المقبلة وشكر جماهير المريخ على الدعم والمساندة للاعبين وتمنى ان يحافظ المريخ على المستوى الذي ظهر به امام النيل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*باسكال نجما لمباراة المريخ والنيل

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم حصل اللاعب باسكال على نجومية مباراة فريقه امام النيل بعد المستوى المميز الذي ظهر به اللاعب في الدفاع والهجوم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يقدم الدعوة لابوتريكة للمشاركة في تكريم الوالي
 دوليو الاهلي بقيادة بركات يحضرون

كفرووتر/ وكالات علمت كفرووتر ان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قد قدم الدعوة للكابتن محمد ابوتريكة للمشاركة في تكريم السيد جمال الوالي في الثلاثين من الشهر الجاري ويتوقع هذا وسوف يشارك ايضا لاعبي الاهلي المصري الدوليين بقيادة محمد بركات وعماد متعب في كرنفال تكريم السيد جمال الوالي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عطبرة تنام حزينة بسقوط الاكسبريس وخسارة الامل


 عاشت مدينة عطبرة ليلة حزينة اليوم الاربعاء بخسارة فريقها اللذان يمثلان المدينة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم فبعد الخسارة المفاجئة للامل عطبرة بخسارته امام الاتحاد مدني بهدف , اكمل الاهلي عطبرة مربع الهزائم وسقط على ارضه بالتعادل السلبي امام الاهلي الخرطوم .

 وعصراً على ملعب مدني الرئيسي خسر الامل مباراته امام مضيفه الاتحاد مدني بهدف دون مقابل ليتجمد رصيد فهود الشمال عند 13 نقطة فيما ارتفع الاتحاد بنقاطه الى 15 نقطة .

 وبدوره فشل الاهلى في استثمار عاملي الارض والجمهور وكتفي بنقطة وحيدة امام فرسان الخرطوم , وعلى الرغم من ان الاكسبريس كان الافضل الا ان خط الهجوم لم يستثمر الفرص التي اتحيت له ليكتفي بالتعادل السلبي الذي رفع رصيدهم الى 11 نقطة فيما اضاف فرسان الخرطوم النقطة 14 لرصيدهم .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب النيل مهاجماً لاعبيه : جننوني بقعادهم في الجبنة


 شن الجزائري عبد الله بلعكيوس المدير الفني لفريق النيل الحصاحيصا هجوما عنيفا على لاعبيه فريقه متهماً اياهم بتبديد الوقت في الجلوس في تناول القهوة اكثر من التدريبات معربا عن خيبة امله عن النتيجة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقه اليوم الاربعاء امام مضيفهم المريخ بثلاثية لحساب المرحلة الحادية عشر للدوري الممتاز . 

 وكشف بلعكيوس في حديثه لمندوب موقع (الكوتش) عقب المباراة عن معاناة كبيرة يعيشها داخل قلعة التماسيح موضحا ان النادي يفتقد للكثير من الامكانيات وانه يتمسك بالعمل في النادي لعلمه بالاوضاع الصعبة التي يمر بها النادي في الوقت الراهن معربا عن امله في ان يعود الفريق لسكة الانتصارات من جديد.

 واستنكر المدرب الذي يعمل في الدوري السوداني لاول مرة – اتجاه بعض اللاعبي لتقديم شكوى ضده لدى مجلس الادارة بعدما اصبحوا خارج تشكيلته الاساسية.

 وقال (استغرب لان بعض اللاعبين الذين يتصلون هاتفيا بمجلس الادارة ويطلبون ان اشكرهم في المباريات ويرون انني افضل الاعتماد على لاعبي الوسط بدلا منهم).

 واختتم (لدي رائي في بعض اللاعبين ومثل هذا الامر لا يصح ان يصدر من اللاعبين).
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حروف كروية

عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق

 سيدي بيه ينهي علة الهلال

 انهي السيد الامين البرير الهاجس الذي ظل يعاني منه الفريق والمتثمل في عدم وجود صانع العاب صريح يجيد تمرير الكرات للمهاجمين وهو يوفي بوعده بالتعاقد مع النجم المالي الكبير سيدي بيه صانع العاب فريق الملعب المالي والذي لايختلف اثنان علي انه واحد من اميز اللاعبين الذي شاهدناهم في البطولة الكنفدرالية الموسم الماضي ولولا الخطا الذي وقع فيه الجهاز الادراي بعدم ارسال اسمه قبل ان يغلق نظام الانتقالات لماخرج الهلال من دوري ابطال افريقيا وممايساعد علي نجاحه انه عرف الهلال وزملائه وتعود علي اجواء السودان والدوري من خلال تواجده مع الفريق منذ بداية الموسم. 

 الهلال يملك خط هجوم هو الافضل والاخطر من بين فرقنا ان لم اقل الفرق الافريقية المشاركة في البطولة وعلي راسهم المالي تراوري الذي لو وجد التمريرات المريحة لاحتكر لقب (الهاتريك او السوبر ) في كل مباراة ان لم يزد فهو لاعب يتميز بالسرعة والتسديد من الكرات المتحركة والثابته والاستحواذ علي الكرة والتمركز رغم انه يتعامل احيانا بانانية واعتقد انه في وجود سيدي بيه سيكون الهلال (بيه ) في كل لقاء بجانب مدثر كاريكا الذي اتوقع ان يسترد بريقه ويعود اقوي في الجولة الثانية.

 ان كان فريق الهلال قد ظهر بمستوي اقل من طموح محبيه في الجولة الاولي نتوقع ان يعود بشكل جديد فكما علمنا ان سيدي بيه ليس باخر الصفقات فهناك الجديد.

 الفاتح الصباغ ينتظركم

 قدر مبدعينا انهم لايجدون التقدير من المجتمع بل حتي الدولة ولايجدون من يقف معهم عندما يتعرضون لازمة صحية او غيرها وكثر من مبدعي بلادي يصارعون المرض والفقر في صمت .

 الاستاذ والمذيع الذي اتحفنا بصوته المتميز في كل الاخبار وبرامج المنوعات الفاتح الصباغ واحد من المبدعين الذين ابتلاهم الله بوعكة صحية الزمته سرير المرض بالمستشفي والان في منزله تحاصره انابيب الاكسجين ومازال يعاني وقد اوصي الاطباء بعلاجه بجمهورية مصر العربية وعلي وجه السرعة وكما علمت ان الوحيد الذي استجاب للنداء وكعادته السيد جمال الوالي الذي تكفل بتذاكر السفر له ولمرافقيه اضافة لمبلغ مالي .

 علاج الفاتح الصباغ واجب علي الدولة ونامل ان تصدر توجيهات رئاسية للتكفل بعلاجه تقديرا لماقدمه وقد اخذ منه المرض مااخذ رغم انه لايملك وله اسرة كبيرة.

 كل الامنيات للصباغ بالشفاء العاجل ليعود للماكرفون وهو اقوي وهذا نداء لكل من يستطيع تقديم العون حتي ولو بالدعاء .

 حروف خاصة

 قرار الاتحاد بمشاركة بطل الجولة الاولي للدوري في البطولة العربية قرار يشعل بقية المباريات خاصة لقاء اليوم بين الهلال والخرطوم الوطني والمواجهة الاكثر قوة بين الهلال واهلي شندي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*القلم الاحمر // داوود عبدالحق ابورونق //--
 الوالي والمريخ غير ///--
 • مع نفحات وبركات لجنة التسيير عادت الأنتصارات للكوكب الاحمر وتمكن الزعيم من اصطياد تماسيح النيل بثلاثية رائعة وبديعة .
 • المريخ لعب شوطين مختلفين الشوط الاول شوط التقشف حيث لعب المريخ بدون تركيز وبدون خطة لعب كله هرجلة ولم نحس بوجود الكوكي .
 • الشوط الاول كان رتيبا نعم امتلك المريخ الكرة لكنه امتلاك سلبي وكان المريخ سيئا في كل خطوطه والحسنة الوحيدة هو هدف السعودي . 
 • الشوط الثاني شوط الجمال واللوردات شوط المتعة والفن والابداع .
 • خفنا علي المريخ من الشوط الثاني وبعد دخول النجم الباشا شمر نجوم الفريق عن سواعدهم ولعبوا بقوة وبعزيمة لا تلين حيث امتلكوا الملعب طولا وعرضا وتطايرت الفرص تباعا واكتفي رماة الفريق باضافة هدفين من الباشا ودالباشا والمتألق سليماني .
 • شوط أول للنسيان وشوط ثاني للذكري حيث عاد لنا المريخ الذي نعرفه قوة ونشاط وحيوية وضغط علي الخصم وهجوم كاسح مع لياقة عالية .
 • نجح الكوكي في شوط المدربين وفك طلاسم التماسيح الدفاعية بتفعيل الاطراف حيث قام الزومة بواجبه وايضا ابدع الظهير الطائر الطاهر الذي قدم مردودا ممتازا وصنع هدف الباشا بعكسية نموذجية .
 • تالق نجم المباراة باسكال وقدم اداءا ممتاز ومعه ضفر ولم يقصر الكابتن السعودي ومعه النجم الامير ود كمال .
 • الحديث عن البرنس هيثم يطول فهو حكاية من الابداع والامتاع لعب بمزاج رايق ووزع تمريرات سحرية وكان نجما بارزا فالتحية والتقدير للقيصر البرنس ود مصطفي الذي رد عمليا علي حبايبنا الزرق ومنحهم الحسرة والندم .
 • البورندي سليمانو قدم نفسه بصورة طيبة ولعب بقوة وتحكم في الكرة بصورة ممتازة دافع وهاجم وسجل هدفا جميلا واكد انه مكسب كبير فهو يمتاز بالقوة والجسم القوي ويجيد الاحتفاظ بالكرة وصاحب مجهود وافر .
 • المدافع الطاهر هواري كان نجما بارزا والباشا فعلا باشا اما كلتشي فقد خانته اللياقة ولم يكن في يومه .
 • حقق المريخ المطلوب وظفر بالنقاط وتصدر المنافسة بجدارة وقدم نجومه هدية رائعة للمجلس وللجماهير بالفوز مقرونا بالعرض الجميل في الشوط الثاني .
 • رجع الوالي وعادت للمريخ روحه المفقودة وعاد لنا المريخ الذي نعرفه وعادت الجماهير للمدرجات وفعلا جمال الوالي غير والمريخ غير 
 • نتمني ان نشاهد الزعيم بنفس مستوي الشوط الثاني وأكيد بوجود المعد البدني سيكون القادم احلي و أجمل 
 • يبدو ان استراحة المحارب التي قضاها الوالي بعيدا عن المريخ جعلته يدرس تجربته السابقة بكل تمعن ويستفيد من كل السلبيات السابقة ليعود اكثر قوة ومنعة وشخصية ويبدأ بداية قوية اساسها مصلحة المريخ فقط .
 • تصريحات الوالي المثيرة كشفت عن اسلوبه وطريقته الجديدة فقد اكد الوالي ان المجلس هو من يملك القرار وانه لا يهتم بضجيج الاخرين وان سوف يستعين بمن يراه مناسبا لمصلحة المريخ وأكد الوالي ان خبرة عشرة سنين كفيلة بأن تجعلنا نحدد الصالح من الطالح لذلك لا يوجد أي شخص يمكنه ان يؤثر علي قرارات المجلس .
 • كلام جميل وقوي وحاسم من ربان السفينة نتمني له التوفيق والسداد .
 • اجمل خبر هو اختيار رجل المريخ القوي عادل ابوجريشه لمنصب دائرة الكرة فهو انسب من يشغله وقد اكد الوالي ان ابوجريشه يتمتع بقدرات كبيرة وهو انموذج لأدارة الكرة وأنموذج في الألتصاق الحميم مع اللاعبين وقريبا منهم ونقول ان ابوجريشة يستاهل .
 • كلام جميل تحدث به جمال الوالي عن معشوقه المريخ وأكد ان المريخ لن يعود للوراء ولن ينطفيء وميضه طالما انه يمتلك رجال وأقطاب يسدون قرص الشمس .
 • وصرح الوالي سيعود لنا المريخ أكثر ضياءا واكتمالا وسيكون صلبا صلابة الجبال الشاهقة وستعود جماهيره للمدرجات تمنح اللاعبين دفعات معنوية من الحماس تجعل مستقبل المريخ مشرقا وجميلا .
 • برنس الكرة السودانية ونجم المريخ المايسترو هيثم مصطفي المتألق دائما يتعرض لهجوم شرس وحملة مغرضة زرقاء الغرض منها النيل منه وتحطيمه معنويا وقد زعموا ان هيثم يريد العودة الي الهلال معقولة هيثم عرف الطريق الصحيح وهو مبسوط وسعيد في الكوكب الأحمر وقد جاء رد البرنس رادعا وقويا ( انا لاعب محترف اخترت المريخ بطوعي وبقناعتي فلماذا يشغلون انفسهم بى ويحاولون دائما استغلال اسمي لأهداف معينة اعرفها جيدا ) وهذا يكفي يا جعلي 
 • التهاني القلبية الي اسرة اخي وصديقي المرحوم دكتور /طارق محمود أدريس / بمناسبة النجاح الباهر لأبنه النابغة / عزام الذي احرز 267 في مرحلة الأساس والتهنئة الي والدتة موصولة من الخلان عادل وكمال وعباس الجعلي وامين وعادل الخليفة ومن عادل بابكر بوادي الواسر ومن الشمين بالاحساء مع دوام التفوق .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قطوف 

 اتحاد الخرطوم و(الهلاريخ) .. حقائق للتاريخ .!

 على مر التاريخ عرف اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي بقوميته ، وانحيازه لاندية ودوريات ولاية الخرطوم دعماً وتنظيماً .. وابتعاده عن صراعات القمة .. لم نشهد على مر تاريخ الاتحاد الرائد انحياز اداري احمر او ازرق .. كل اعضاء اتحاد الخرطوم نشهد لهم انهم عملوا ويعملون بأخلاص لأتحادهم واندية الولاية ولا يقفون مع نادي ضد الاخر .! 

 الاخ حسن عبد السلام الرئيس الحالي لأتحاد الكرة بالخرطوم ظل مسانداً لكل اندية الولاية المشاركة في منافسات التأهيلي والبطولات القارية .. لم تمنع مريخية الصاقعة مساندة الهلال في معظم مبارياته الافريقية لدرجة اننا نراه في مقصورة استاد الهلال اكثر من رئيس النادي الازرق .

 وفي مباريات المريخ القارية ظل الاخ حسن عبد السلام واعضاء مجلس ادارته يشكل حضور انيق .. لا يعرف الغياب عن استحقاقات اندية الولاية محلية وقارية .. فاين الهيمنة والتحيز المريخي .؟

 اتحاد الخرطوم رائد وسيظل كذلك ، لا يتأثر اعضائه بانتماء ، يعملون بصد هكذا شهدنا عليهم على مر التاريخ .!

 قدمت اندية بحري السيد جمال احمد عمر الكيماوي ليمثلها في اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي في منصب نائب الرئيس .. وعندما علم اهل المريخ بذلك طالبوا الكيماوي بمواصلة العمل مع المريخ لأن النادي يحتاجه .!

 ترشح الكيماوي لأنتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي لا علاقة له بالمريخ .. وفوز صاحب القلب الكبير مضمون بنسبة كبيرة .!

 اثار الزميل الصديق خالد ابوشيبة موضوع انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم .. فكانت ردود الافعال المتواصلة من هنا وهناك .. لكن في النهاية لا يصح الا الصحيح .!

 نعلم ان نادي الهلال يعاني من مشاكل ادارية طاحنة ، وغالبية اهله يطالبون بالحاح بالتغيير الاداري - وهلال الملايين في امس الحاجة لكوادره الادارية فمن الافضل الاستفادة من الشاذلي عبد المجيد في الهلال وكما يقولون " الزاد كان ما كفى البيت حرمان على الجيران "

 الكيماوي خيار اندية الخرطوم وليس نادي المريخ ، ونادي المريخ لا يشارك في منافسات دوري الدرجة الاولى حتى يعمل للهيمنة على اتحاد الكرة المحلي .!

 الكيماوي سيخدم اتحاده وليس المريخ .. ومن قبل سخر الصاقعة كل امكاناته لاتحاد الخرطوم ومازال .. تولي اداري هلالي او مريخي لأتحاد الخرطوم لا يمثل ضرر لأحد .!

 امس الأول استمتعت بمقال جميل كتبه الزميل فضل الله كودي في زاويته (احداث ومواقف) تحدث فيه استقلالية اتحاد الخرطوم .! 

 يا خوطوم .. لا تدع الفرصة تفوتك .!

 فرصة تاريخية سيجدها الخرطوم الوطني لأنزال اول هزيمة بالهلال نتمنى ان يقتنمها بالطريقة الصحيحة .. نتمنى ان يحقق الكوماندوز نتيجة ايجابية ليس لمصلحة فريقنا الحبيب المريخ وانما طمعاً في تنافس قوي شريف .!

 في دفاتر التاريخ مكتوب ان الخرطوم لم يتفوق على الهلال في مباراة رسمية منذ تأسيسه فهل تفعلها لاول مرة يا لطفي يا سليمي .!

 الكوماندوز افضل من الهلال حالياً ليس في ذلك شك .. ولكن هل هم جاهزون نفسياً لتجاوز الكثير من الاشياء وتخطي الهلال يا مامون .؟

 الوصول الى شباك جمعة جينارو لا يحتاج لكثير عناء يا عنكبة .. اسأل مهند نجل الحبيب تكعيب عز الدين كوجاك الممثل والاذاعي الظريف .!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

حروف كروية

عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق

سيدي بيه ينهي علة الهلال

انهي السيد الامين البرير الهاجس الذي ظل يعاني منه الفريق والمتثمل في عدم وجود صانع العاب صريح يجيد تمرير الكرات للمهاجمين وهو يوفي بوعده بالتعاقد مع النجم المالي الكبير سيدي بيه صانع العاب فريق الملعب المالي والذي لايختلف اثنان علي انه واحد من اميز اللاعبين الذي شاهدناهم في البطولة الكنفدرالية الموسم الماضي ولولا الخطا الذي وقع فيه الجهاز الادراي بعدم ارسال اسمه قبل ان يغلق نظام الانتقالات لماخرج الهلال من دوري ابطال افريقيا وممايساعد علي نجاحه انه عرف الهلال وزملائه وتعود علي اجواء السودان والدوري من خلال تواجده مع الفريق منذ بداية الموسم. 

الهلال يملك خط هجوم هو الافضل والاخطر من بين فرقنا ان لم اقل الفرق الافريقية المشاركة في البطولة وعلي راسهم المالي تراوري الذي لو وجد التمريرات المريحة لاحتكر لقب (الهاتريك او السوبر ) في كل مباراة ان لم يزد فهو لاعب يتميز بالسرعة والتسديد من الكرات المتحركة والثابته والاستحواذ علي الكرة والتمركز رغم انه يتعامل احيانا بانانية واعتقد انه في وجود سيدي بيه سيكون الهلال (بيه ) في كل لقاء بجانب مدثر كاريكا الذي اتوقع ان يسترد بريقه ويعود اقوي في الجولة الثانية.

ان كان فريق الهلال قد ظهر بمستوي اقل من طموح محبيه في الجولة الاولي نتوقع ان يعود بشكل جديد فكما علمنا ان سيدي بيه ليس باخر الصفقات فهناك الجديد.

الفاتح الصباغ ينتظركم

قدر مبدعينا انهم لايجدون التقدير من المجتمع بل حتي الدولة ولايجدون من يقف معهم عندما يتعرضون لازمة صحية او غيرها وكثر من مبدعي بلادي يصارعون المرض والفقر في صمت .

الاستاذ والمذيع الذي اتحفنا بصوته المتميز في كل الاخبار وبرامج المنوعات الفاتح الصباغ واحد من المبدعين الذين ابتلاهم الله بوعكة صحية الزمته سرير المرض بالمستشفي والان في منزله تحاصره انابيب الاكسجين ومازال يعاني وقد اوصي الاطباء بعلاجه بجمهورية مصر العربية وعلي وجه السرعة وكما علمت ان الوحيد الذي استجاب للنداء وكعادته السيد جمال الوالي الذي تكفل بتذاكر السفر له ولمرافقيه اضافة لمبلغ مالي .

علاج الفاتح الصباغ واجب علي الدولة ونامل ان تصدر توجيهات رئاسية للتكفل بعلاجه تقديرا لماقدمه وقد اخذ منه المرض مااخذ رغم انه لايملك وله اسرة كبيرة.

كل الامنيات للصباغ بالشفاء العاجل ليعود للماكرفون وهو اقوي وهذا نداء لكل من يستطيع تقديم العون حتي ولو بالدعاء .

حروف خاصة

قرار الاتحاد بمشاركة بطل الجولة الاولي للدوري في البطولة العربية قرار يشعل بقية المباريات خاصة لقاء اليوم بين الهلال والخرطوم الوطني والمواجهة الاكثر قوة بين الهلال واهلي شندي.



صباح الخير محمد النادر اللون الكحلي ده العاجبك فيهو شنو الرجاء تغيير اللون الكحلي مستقبلا 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مدرب النيل مهاجماً لاعبيه : جننوني بقعادهم في الجبنة




شن الجزائري عبد الله بلعكيوس المدير الفني لفريق النيل الحصاحيصا هجوما عنيفا على لاعبيه فريقه متهماً اياهم بتبديد الوقت في الجلوس في تناول القهوة اكثر من التدريبات معربا عن خيبة امله عن النتيجة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقه اليوم الاربعاء امام مضيفهم المريخ بثلاثية لحساب المرحلة الحادية عشر للدوري الممتاز .


وكشف بلعكيوس في حديثه لمندوب موقع (الكوتش) عقب المباراة عن معاناة كبيرة يعيشها داخل قلعة التماسيح موضحا ان النادي يفتقد للكثير من الامكانيات وانه يتمسك بالعمل في النادي لعلمه بالاوضاع الصعبة التي يمر بها النادي في الوقت الراهن معربا عن امله في ان يعود الفريق لسكة الانتصارات من جديد.


واستنكر المدرب الذي يعمل في الدوري السوداني لاول مرة – اتجاه بعض اللاعبي لتقديم شكوى ضده لدى مجلس الادارة بعدما اصبحوا خارج تشكيلته الاساسية.  








وقال (استغرب لان بعض اللاعبين الذين يتصلون هاتفيا بمجلس الادارة ويطلبون ان اشكرهم في المباريات ويرون انني افضل الاعتماد على لاعبي الوسط بدلا منهم).


واختتم (لدي رائي في بعض اللاعبين ومثل هذا الامر لا يصح ان يصدر من اللاعبين).
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد


من اجل فترة تسييريه مميزه


*لايخفى على احد الفرح والسرور الكبير الذى إجتاح القاعده المريخيه بعد عودة الدكتور جمال الوالى من جديد لرئاسة نادى المريخ بمعية عدد من رجال المال والاعمال خلال فترة عمل تمتد لاربعة اشهر


*خلال الفتره السابقه تعرض فريق المريخ لظروف بالغة التعقيد بعد إبتعاد الداعم الاول للفريق الدكتور جمال الوالى عن الرئاسة ولم يجد المجلس حل اخر سوى ترشيد الصرف وإطلاق حملة للتقشف


*ساعد التقشف المتبع من جانب إدارة السيد عصام الحاج بصورة كبيره فى إبتعاد المصلحجيه عن المريخ بعد ان تاكدوا انه لامكان لهم بين هؤلاء فى ظل غياب المال عن نادى المريخ


*عدد كبير من الاسماء إختفى تماماً عن الساحه المريخيه بابتعاد الدكتور جمال الوالى وبدأ فى الظهور مجدداً بعد الإعلان عن عودة الدكتور جمال الوالى من جديد لرئاسة المريخ


*اولاً اتمنى من مجلس المريخ ان يتمسك وبكل قوه بالاسماء الشابه التى ساهمت بكل قوه فى دفع مسيرة المريخ فى الفتره السابقه بعد ان إبتعد عنه الكثيرين ولم يتحملوا مسئولية الصرف المرهقه


*مثل هؤلاء الشباب يمكن ان يكونوا مستقبل المريخ فى العمل الإدارى بعد ان يتعلموا دروب العمل الرياضى جيداً.اما من يبتعد عن المريخ وقت (الحاره)ويظهر وقت (الرخاء)فهذا يجب ان يُبعد فوراً عن المريخ لان من يعشق المريخ بحق يقف بجانبه فى الاوقات العصيبه ولايهرب منه كما فعل الكثير من الشخصيات التى عادت للظهور من جديد بعد عودة الوالى


*لذلك يجب ان يعلم اعضاء المجلس الجديد بانهم سيكونوا هدفاً إستراتيجياً لعدد من اصحاب المطامع ويبقى الحذر واجب خلال هذه الفتره حتى لايُلدغ المريخ من نفس الجُحر القديم


*وتبقى الحقيقه ان الزمن الفعلى المتاح امام المجموعة الحاليه من اجل إقناع الجميع بمقدراتها الإداريه لايتجاوز الاربعه اشهر وبالتالى يجب ان يكون هذا التوقيت للعمل فقط ولامجال لاى شئ اخر


*حسناً فعل اعضاء لجنة التسيير الحاليه بتسميتهم لرؤساء القطاعات من اول إجتماع للمجلس الجديد حتى يباشر الجميع اعماله وسيكون إجتماع المجلس يوم السبت القادم من اجل الإستماع لتقارير مفصله من رئيس كل قطاع


*المريخ الان مقبل على فترة إنتقالات وتسجيلات والفريق فى حاجه ماسه للدعم فى عدد من الخانات وسيظهر السماسره بعدد من الترشيحات بغرض عرضها على مجلس المريخ ويجب ان تكون الدقه حاضره من جانب اعضاء مجلس المريخ فى هذا الجانب المهم جداً


*الإعتماد على اراء الصحفيين والنقاد سيُعيد المريخ من جديد لمربع الفشل القديم.اتمنى من كل قلبى ان يعطى مجلس المريخ الخبز لخبازه خاصه وان ابناء المريخ من الفنيين متواجدين وبكثره وبامكانهم تقديم النصائح للمجلس


*تعرض المريخ لكثير من المقالب فى التسجيلات وخاصه المحترفين وكثيراً ماكانت التسجيلات تاتى حسب مايريد البعض وبعيداً عن النظره الفنيه وفى النهايه كان المريخ يدفع الثمن غالياً


*الان لايزال هنالك المزيد من الوقت لذلك التمحيص مطلوب حتى يستطيع المريخ الظفر بمحترفين يكونوا نواة حقيقه لمريخ 2014 باذن الله تعالى ويمكن لمجلس المريخ الحالى العمل على تغطية كل النواقص حتى ياتى الموسم القادم وفريق المريخ جاهز من كل النواحى وبانسجام مطلوب بين المجموعة المتواجده من اللاعبين


*فى كثير من المواسم كان السبب الرئيسى لهزائم المريخ وخروجه افريقياً تتلخص فى غياب الإنسجام بين لاعبى الفريق نسبة لدخول عناصر جديده للفريق وتحتاج لوقت حتى تتاقلم على الفريق وطريقة اللعب


*الان وفى ظل الظروف الحاليه اتمنى ان يعمل مجلس المريخ على تسجيل اكبر عدد من المحترفيين والمحليين وفق العدد المسموح به حسب لوائح الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم
*يمكن لفريق المريخ باذن الله تعالى ان يحصد ثمار الإستقرار الفنى الذى يمكن ان يوفره المجلس الحالى من خلال سد النقص فى الفريق وتوفير الإنسجام المطلوب بين افراد الفريق قبل بداية الموسم الجديد


*تواجد اللاعبين المحترفيين والمحليين قبل فترة كافيه(سته اشهر)قبل الدخول فى الصراع الافريقي الموسم القادم تعتبر فرصه مميزه من اجل إنصهارهم مع المجموعه الحاليه من اللاعبين ووقتها سيستفيد المريخ منهم فائده قصوى


*وكل هذه الامور يجب ان تكون من خلال لجنة فنيه من ابناء المريخ حتى تاتى التسجيلات وفق نظام محدد ولسد الثغرات الموجوده فى الفريق بطريقه مدروسه وبعيداً عن العشوائيه


*وإذا ماقُدر للمجلس الحالى الإستمرار لدورة جديده سيجنى ثمار مازرعه وإذا ما قرر المجلس الرحيل بعد نهاية فترة التكليف سيجد المجلس الجديد ارضية خصبة للعمل وبالتالى الرابح الاكبر سيكون هو فريق المريخ


*وفى كل الاحوال يبقى التعامل بفهم ومؤسسيه مع كل القضايا الخاصه بالتسجيلات وخلافه سيعود على المريخ بالنفع وسنرى النتائج فى الموسم القادم باذن الله تعالى ولابد من العمل للمستقبل دون إغفال الحاضر.


فى السنتر


*حقق فريق المريخ الفوز الثانى على التوالى فى بطولة الدورى الممتاز وسحق ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بثلاثه اهداف دون مقابل


*قدم المريخ شوط اول متواضع للغايه.وتحسن الاداء كثيراً من خلال الشوط الثانى بعد مشاركه الباشا احمد وإرتفاع عدد من لاعبى المريخ للمستوى المطلوب


*قدم مايسترو خط وسط المريخ هيثم مصطفى كرار (حفظه الله ورعاه)واحده من اجمل مبارياته على الاطلاق وتحرك فى كل شبر من الملعب


*شارك سيدا فى الهجوم بفاعليه وقدم عدد من التمريرات البينيه التى ادهشت الجميع.ووجدناه فى الخطوط الخلفيه لنادى المريخ اكثر من مره وعبث له الحظ فى كرتين رفضت معانقة الشباك


*ورغم ان شركة سودانى ظلمت (سيدا وسيد ابوها)إلا ان جمهور المريخ انصفه وهو يهتف بصوت واحد لواحد من افضل من انجبتهم الملاعب السودانيه


*قدم المحترف سليمانى مباراه جيده ويبقى اداء سليمانى محلك سر .فمن خلال تحركات اللاعب تشعر انه يمتلك الكثير الذى يمكن ان يقدمه وفى نفس الوقت يرتكب اخطاء قاتله فى التمرير والإكثار من المراوغه


*اكثر مالفت إنتباهى خلال المؤتمر الصحفى حديث المدرب الجزائرى للنيل الحصاحيصا عن سلوك اللاعب السودانى وهذا حديث سنعود له فى وقته باذن الله


حائط اخير


ياسيدا يغطيك ربنا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين محمد النادر وعبد الغني
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسلمووو شباب على مروركم 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عناويين الزعيم


 صدارة مريخية بالضربة الثلاثية
 سليمانى يعلن عن نفسه بصاروخ نارى..سيدا يخطف الانظار والنجومية لباسكال
 تأكيدا لانفراد الزعيم:المريخ والاهلى يوقعان عقد مباراة تكريم الوالى بالقاهرة

 منتدى جماهير المريخ يزور معسكر مريخ الفاشر
 بحضور وزير المجلس الاعلى للاستثمار
 المريخ والاهلى المصرى يوقعان عقد مباراة مهرجان الوالى 
 جلس على الصدارة
 المريخ يستعيد عافيته ويكسب النيل بثلاثية
 الخرطوم الوطنى يستقبل الهلال وأهليان بمدنى
 الرومان تروض الفهود بمدنى والاهلاوية حبايب بعطبرة
 الكوكى:عودة الروح أعادت الفريق للانتصارات
 على خلفية توقيع عقد مباراة المريخ والاهلى القاهرى
 خشبة وخيرى يؤكدان أن المواجهة تدعم علاقة البلدين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ضد التيار - هيثم كابو 

 أسوأ عملة.. وسقوط بالجملة..!!

 التعاطف الكبير الذي وجدته الفنانة المميزة والممثلة القديرة فائزة عمسيب علي خلفية إجبارها علي إخلاء منزلها بقرار قضائي في اليومين الماضيين يمثل دليلاً دامغاً علي المكانة الكبيرة التي تتميز بها (أم الجميع) لا الدراميين وحدهم..!!

 {تجد القرارات القضائية كل الإحترام من الجميع ومناهضتها تتم بالإستئنافات ، ولكن الوقفة المعنوية الآن مع (بت عمسيب) فيها كثير من الوفاء لإمرأة نخلة أعطت عصارة عمرها وموهبتها للدراما وأبدعت في كل ما قدمته من عطاء ..!!

 { حملت فائزة لواء الفن السوداني خارجياً وكانت (سفيرة فوق العادة ) وهي تشارك في فيلم (عرق البلح) مع المخرج السينمائي المصري الراحل رضوان الكاشف والنجمة شيرهان ، بينما قدمت بالداخل أعمالاً استثنائية جعلتها تدخل القلوب غازية مقتحمة دون الوقوف برهة للطرق علي أبواب الإستئذان ..!!

 {عزيزتي فائزة : (صبر جميل ولسه الدنيا بي خير)

 { نانسي عجاج قالت من قبل ان (قانون الملكية الفكرية) غير طبيعي.. ونحن بدورنا سألناها آنذاك : (هل الطبيعي أن ينتهك أحد صغار الفنانين حقوق الكبار ويهضمها علناً، ومن بعد ذلك فليشرب الشعراء والملحنين وأصحاب الحقوق الأصيلة من البحر)..!!

 { نانسي لديها (فكرة جهنمية) تبرر بها ترديدها لأغنيات ابراهيم عوض والكحلاوي مفادها أنها عندما تصل سن الفنانين الكبار لن تستخدم القانون في منع الشباب من ترديد أغنياتها... وهذه (النية الحسنة) مستقبلاً لا تعطي السيدة نانسي حق ترديد أغنيات الاخرين دون إذنهم وموافقتهم.. وفقط نود لفت نظرها الى أنه اذا لم يتم منعها اليوم من ترديد أغنيات الغير لن يكون عندها في المستقبل أغنيات خاصة تمنحها او تمنعها..!!

 { بإمكان أحفاد ابراهيم عوض أن يغنوا لنانسي عجاج عندما تصبح فنانة كبيرة بعد عمر طويل بإذن الله تعالي دون أن يستأذنوا منها أو من ورثتها لذا عليهم ألا يغضبوا منها الآن وينتظروا (الأحد) بعد أن قدموا (السبت) ..!!

 { لا تزال النيل الأزرق تبث الأغاني المسموعة بصوت نانسي وعلي أسرة الذري التي قدمت (السبت الأخضر) إنتظار شروق شمس (الأحد الأنضر) ..!!

 { سلطنة نانسي وإجادتها للغناء المسموع لا تمنحها حق هضم حقوق الكبار من القامات الفنية والرموز الغنائية ..!!

 { طالما أنها هضمت الحقوق فما معني أن تجلس مغنية لترديد أعمال مسموعة بأداء بديع .. ويبقي (الذري فوق الجميع) ..!!

 { الفنان الكبير صلاح ابن البادية يختلف عن أقرانه بقدرته على العطاء والتطريب والغناء، فبرغم تقدم سنوات عمره الا انه يعيش شباباً دائماً وأوراق موهبته تخضر يوماً بعد الآخر وتكتسي جمالاً ونضاراً وتفتق، بينما صوته يزداد حلاوة ونداوة وتعتق..!!

 { من الصعب على شباب الفنانين منافسة ابن البادية في الغناء لأطول فترة زمنية ممكنة دون ان تظهر عليهم ملامح الفتور والإرهاق والإعياء.

 { ابن البادية يعرف كيف يحافظ على صوته ويحرص على إجراء تمارين تمنح أوتار حنجرته الحيوية واللياقة والعافية، كما انه بعيد تماماً عن تعاطي ما يؤثر سلباً على صوته، وتلك من الميزات المختلفة عنده وسر كلمة شبابه الدائم..!!

 { المصنفات تجلس على رصيف الفرجة... (إدارة ضبط الجودة) التي اعتقد ان من بين مهامها تنقية الفن من الشوائب لم نسمع بها يوماً إستلت سيفها في وجه الاسفاف والإبتزال... وبإمكان أي شخص أن يغني ما يشاء من كلمات ويرددها في وسائل الإعلام دون أن يتعرض لأدنى عقوبة... بعض الفنانين الشباب أصبحوا للأسف يتنافسون في تصدير الأغنيات الغرائبية والكلمات التي تتجاوز خطوط الإحترام، ولا أحد يتصدى لحماية أخلاق الشباب والمجتمع وصون الذوق العام..!!

 { ليس مهما ما تم تداوله وبثه من إسفاف وإبتذال وسقوط.. ولكن المهم حقاً ما هو حجم القادم إلينا من رحم الغيب... فهذه الأجواء تساعد على الفوضى وتشجع ما هو أردئ.. وأخشى أن تكون (الخزعبلات) الجايات اكتر من الرايحات..!!).

 { أسوأ عملة .. السقوط بالجملة ..!!

 نفس أخير

 { ولنردد خلف الشاعر المرهف اسحاق الحلنقي:

 أسمعوا مني الوصية .. نحنا لازم نبني نعمل

 والعمل في حد ذاتو .. للي البيشعر بمسئولية

 الكلام الداير أقولو .. علينا يا ثوار أمانة

 الوطن نعمل لي عزّو .. والقيم نحفظ مكانة

 ونُعلي رايات الحقيقة .. البحلو لينا نموت عشانا

 ونقيف مع الاحرار نساند .. بحياتنا وبي دمانا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكووووووووووووورين يا صفوة على الروائع

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جماهير المريخ واعلامهم : اختيار باسكال لنجومية المباراة (نكته بالغة السخف )


 قال عدد من اعضاء المريخ وجماهيره انهم يتهمون شركة سودانى بالاستجابة للضغوط التى مارست عليهم من قبل مجلس الهلال واعلامه بعد قرار منحهم نجومية مباراة المريخ والنيل لـ (باسكال) بدلا من (البرنس) وقال عدد من الاعلامين لـ (سودانا فوق) ان اختيار باسكال كانت نكته سخيفة وحرمان هيثم مصطفى منها كان ملحما ويؤكد ان الجائزة المذكورة فقدت اهميتها وباتت لا تستحق الاحترام وقال جمهور المريخ فى استطلاع تنشره (سودانا فوق) ان هيثم مصطفى كان نكهة تتحدى الزمن
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*زكرى: لن أدرب الأهلى والبرنس يستحق النجومية 

 أكد الجزائرى نورالدين زكرى بعدم عودته مرة أخرى لتدريب أهلى شندى وقال فى تصريحات خاصة للزاوية مساء الأربعاء فى ملعب المريخ إدارة الأهلى لم تحترمنى كمدرب محترف ولن أخضع للتحقيق وليست لدى الرغبة فى تدريب فرقة النمور ..تحملت الكثير فى الفترة الماضية بسبب البطولة الكونفدرالية ولكن الأن لاشئ يجبرنى وهم من بادروا بالخطأ..وعن نجومية مباراة المريخ والنيل الحصاحيصا أوضح زكرى أن البرنس هيثم مصطفى يستحق النجومية وليس باسكال ﻷن الكرة أصلا لم يكن فيها ضغط على جبهة المريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الجقر يتضامن مع زكرى ويتوقف عن تدريبات النمور


 علمت الزاوية أن المدرب أحمد الجقر توقف عن تدريبات أهلى شندى ورفض المواصلة فى ظل إيقاف الجزائرى زكرى معلنا عن تضامنه معه ضد القرار الإدارى الذى صدر بتكوين لجنة تحقيق مع زكرى بسبب تصريحاته بحق المجلس عقب تعيين النقر للإشراف على الفريق فى مباراة الاسماعيلى.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الصدى

 مريخ اللوردات يعبر النيل بالثلاثات .. وقمة نارية بين الخرطوم والهلال

 جماهير الاحمر تهاجم لجنة سوداني .. مدرب التماسيح : لاعبونا يفتقرون الى الطموح ويقضون وقتهم في شرب القهوة

 الكوكي سعيد بالفوز وبلعكيكوس يهاجم لاعبيه

 الجهاز الفني للمريخ يمنح اللاعبين راحة اليوم

 المريخ والاهلي المصري يوقعان عقد المباراة الودية

 الرومان يكسبون الفهود بهدف
 ..ورئيس الفهود يؤكد: سكرتير الرومان وجه اساءات عنصرية والفاظ بذيئة للاعبينا

 زكري يتابع لقاء الاحمر والتماسيح

 الجماهير تحتج على نجومية باسكال وتطالب بمنحها لهيثم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قرر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ تعيين الزميل سالم سعيد منسقا اعلاميا للنادي ، اعتبارا من يوم أمس الاول الثلاثاء ، واعلن الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ عن مجلس الادارة قرر تعيين سالم خلال اجتماعه الثلاثاء ، في خطوة لمزيد من التواصل مع الاعلاميين

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

صباح الخير محمد النادر اللون الكحلي ده العاجبك فيهو شنو الرجاء تغيير اللون الكحلي مستقبلا 



يا حبيبنا ابراهيم انا لمن شوفت المقال باللون الازرق ما قريتوا زاتو
 لكن لمن انت علقت عليه قريتوا ولقيتوا ما بيستحق ينزل الا بي لون قبيح زي النزل بيه
*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

يا حبيبنا ابراهيم انا لمن شوفت المقال باللون الازرق ما قريتوا زاتو
 لكن لمن انت علقت عليه قريتوا ولقيتوا ما بيستحق ينزل الا بي لون قبيح زي النزل بيه



222222222222222
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
 هل ستبقى الصدارة مريخية ؟
 اعتلي المريخ صدارة الدورى الممتاز برصيد 23 نقطة بعد الثلاثية التى حسم بها مباراته مع النيل ومع فارق جيد من الاهداف قد يخدمه فى المحافظة على صدارته اذا ماانتهت مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطنى لمصلحته مساء اليوم ,, ولكن هل يلعب الهلال والخرطوم لمصلحة المريخ ؟ 
 بالتأكيد النتيجة التى تتمناها جماهير المريخ فى لقاء اليوم هى التعادل الذى يعطل الهلال والخرطوم الوطنى معا وفى ذات الوقت يمنح المريخ الفرصة للبقاء متصدرا ولكن تظل الاحتمالات الاخرى واردة فى ان يكسب الهلال النتيجة وبفارق اهداف يتخطى به المريخ او يخسر النتيجة وتعود الصدارة من جديد لفريق الخرطوم !
 الفوز بصدارة الدورة الاولي اصبح هدفا وغاية بعد الحافز الذى قدمه الاتحاد العام بمنح النادى المتصدر فرصة تمثيل السودان فى الدورة العربية لهذا نتوقع ان تتحول مباراة اليوم الى (معركة ساخنة ) لاسيما وان نتيحتها ستعطى مؤشرا لمعرفة بطل النصف الاول من الدورى ,, فالخرطوم الوطنى بعد لقاء اليوم تتبقى امامه مواجهتين ضد اهلى عطبره فى الخرطوم والاتحاد فى مدنى بينما سيواجه الهلال فريقى المورده واهلى شندى ويختتم المريخ مباريات الدورة الاولى بلقائين خارج ملعبه ضد اهلى مدنى ومريخ الفاشر ,, ولانريد ان نسهب فى التوقعات نحو معرفة بطل الدورة الاولي قبل اعلان صافرة نهاية مباراة الهلال والخرطوم !
 نعود لفوز المريخ على النيل والذى كان مستحقا ومقنعا هذه المرة على غير ماكان عليه الحال فى مباراته السابقة ضد اهلى عطبره التى حاز على نقاطها بضربة ثابتة من نصيب باسكال ,, فقد سجل المريخ ثلاثة اهداف كانت تتويجا لاداء افضل خاصة فى الشوط الثانى الذى استحوذ فيه المريخ على الكره وسيطر على وسط الملعب فى ظل الاداء المميز الذى قدمه هيثم مصطفى الذى لعب ( بمزاج عال ) جدا بعدما انصفه الكوكى بفرصة المشاركة كاساسي , مثلما منح الفرصة للمهاجم سليمانى الذى كان له نصيب فى الاهداف الثلاثة وكذلك منح الفرصة للمدافع الكاميرونى مكسيم واضعا بذلك حدا للجدل الذى اثاره غياب هذا اللاعب ( اللغز ) , فهى المرة الاولى التى يظهر فيها مكسيم تحت اضواء الدورى الممتاز رغم انه شارك فى فترة زمنية قصيرة جدا كبديل لزميله ضفر ولكن نتمنى ان يجد فرصته لاحقا حتى لاتكون مشاركة الامس مجرد ترضية وامتصاص لغضب من يدافعون عن اللاعب !
 الحضور الجماهيرى لم يكن فى حجم التوقعات بل ولايتناسب حتى مع الاجواء الطيبة والتفاؤلية التى تظلل مجتمع المريخ هذه الايام عقب عودة جمال الوالى والخطوات الجادة التى اتخذتها لجنة التسيير ( بحلحلة ) المشاكل المالية ورفع معنويات اللاعبين بمنحهم ( الضحاكات ) واطلاق الوعود بتقديم المزيد كلما تحسنت النتائج وظهرت الروح القتالية ,, عموما لن تبرز القيمة الفنية والمعنوية لفوز المريخ على النيل الا بمعرفة نتيجة مباراة اليوم اذا كانت ستبقى الصدارة حمراء ام يخسرها المريخ الى حين ؟
 قرار يشبه الاتحاد العربي فعلا !
 اتخذ مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام قرارا باختيار بطل الدورة الاولي للدورة الممتاز ليمثل السودان فى بطولة الاندية العربية بحجة ان الاتحاد العربي قد اشترط على جيمع الاتحادات ان يكون يوم 10 من يونيو القادم اخر موعد لارسال اسماء الاندية المشاركة !! 
 نعلم ان الاتحاد العام هو الجهة الوحيدة التى تملك حق اختيار من يمثل السودان فى البطولات الخارجية الا ان ممارسة هذا الحق يجب ان تكون ايضا بقدر من المنطق الذى تسنده اللوائح التى ظل يعتمد عليها الاتحاد العام في كل مايتعلق بالتمثيل فى البطولات الخارجية , فهناك اربعة اندية هى التى تصدرت ترتيب الدورى الممتاز فى موسمه الماضى يمكن للاتحاد العام ان يختار واحد من بينها للمشاركة فى البطولة العربية لاسيما وان جميعها لانشاط لها الان سوى المشاركة فى الدورى الممتاز بعد خروجها من البطولات الافريقية ,, اقول ذلك رغم قناعتى الشخصية بان انديتنا ليست لديها الجاهزية الكاملة للمشاركة فى البطولات الخارجية بعد نتائجها المخيبة فى الموسم الحالى ! 
 عموما الاتحاد العام رغم عدم توفيقه فى هذا القرار غير الفنى الا انه قرار يشبه بالفعل الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم الذى فشل طوال العشرة سنوات الاخيرة من تثبيت رزنامه واضحة تشجع الاندية او المنتخبات على المشاركة فيها ,, فكل بطولاته يتم تنظيمها بالصدفة لاتعرف متى تبدأ ومتى تنتهى رغم المغريات المادية الضخمة التى يطرحها على الاندية والمنتخبات !!
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

يا حبيبنا ابراهيم انا لمن شوفت المقال باللون الازرق ما قريتوا زاتو
 لكن لمن انت علقت عليه قريتوا ولقيتوا ما بيستحق ينزل الا بي لون قبيح زي النزل بيه



الكتابه تشبه اللون قال سيده بيه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا المبدعان محمد النادر وعبد الغني على الروائع

*

----------

